
TiDB 2.0 Is Ready – Faster, Smarter, and Battle-Tested - gregwebs
https://pingcap.com/blog/tidb-2-0-announcement/
======
manigandham
Their site/domain seems to be having issues so here's a direct link to the
blog post on github pages:

[https://pingcap.github.io/blog/tidb-2-0-announcement/](https://pingcap.github.io/blog/tidb-2-0-announcement/)

------
bradknowles
So, they greek all the text on the page unless you turn on Javascript, but
even if you turn on Javascript for their own domain, they still greek all the
text?

I'm confused. Why would they want to do that?

------
makmanalp
> To ensure correctness in our design and implementation, we use TLA+ to
> formally prove our work.

Hah, I'm sure it's not for the whole thing but I wonder how many vendors can
claim anything close to that!

~~~
rrdharan
Both Microsoft (Leslie Lamport's current employer) and AWS, at least:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TLA%2B#Industry_use](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TLA%2B#Industry_use)

~~~
makmanalp
That Lamport and his current company are using TLA+ does not surprise me ;-)
AWS is interesting. Before jepsen and similar stuff we used to have to take
the vendor's word on a lot of claims. Hopefully the attitude there is changing
towards more public self-verification (releasing stuff this) and then
independent external verification!

------
russell_h
I've been watching this project for a while, it seems pretty interesting. Does
anyone here have experience operating this in production?

~~~
gregwebs
Take a look at the third paragraph with links to accounts from Mobike (bike-
sharing) [1] and Yiguo (fresh food deliver) [2].

[1] [https://www.pingcap.com/blog/Use-Case-TiDB-in-
Mobike/](https://www.pingcap.com/blog/Use-Case-TiDB-in-Mobike/)

[2] [https://www.datanami.com/2018/02/22/hybrid-database-
capturin...](https://www.datanami.com/2018/02/22/hybrid-database-capturing-
perishable-insights-yiguo/)

------
hinkley
Did I miss some development in networking theory? Seems popular to claim
infinite horizontal scalability these days, and last I checked that's
somewhere between hyperbole and a violation of physics (aka lying).

